# Did the Mandela thread get transferred over?



## Potato (Nov 14, 2020)

I searched but couldn't find the Mandela thread. Now I'm having a Mandela moment since I thought it was here.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 14, 2020)

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/mandela-effect-time-and-words.1091/
https://stolenhistory.net/threads/mandela-effect-nyc-towers-and-the-large-hadron-collider.479/
https://stolenhistory.net/threads/s...ffect-government-suppression-or-coverup.1078/


----------



## Potato (Nov 14, 2020)

Thank you. Our "search" function returned nothing for me. Sorry to bother ya.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 14, 2020)

Potato said:


> Thank you. Our "search" function returned nothing for me. Sorry to bother ya.



Yeah, search function was mostly broken until recently...


----------

